# boot problem with intel d975xbx motherboard



## vinhbuddha (Sep 13, 2006)

hi everyone

i need help in booting my newly built computer which is killing me right now, but i show you my specs first to give you an idea what i got.

CPU: conroe E6600
Motherboard: intel D975XBX
Ram: OCZ 2gb DDR" 800
PSU: Tagan 480watt 
Graphic Card: GForce 6900 extreme DDR3 512
Fan: Zalman CNPS9500 AT
Harddrive: new 250gb IDE (not used) empty
CD/DVD Rom

this is the first pc i ever built and im having problems booting it.

ok lets start, i set my hard drive on master and my cd rom as slave, (this new intel board shares 1 cable for HD and CD rom and 4 sata connectors for the HD which i dont have.) so got everything pluged in and double checked, went to Bio setup and everthing was detected as i setted, set boot order as cd rom then hard drive. so i saved my setting and put my jumper back to normal mode and started the booting process, it got into the window setup and files was being setup but when it finished a blue screen poped up saying that there was a error and need to shutdown heres the full description.

A problem has been detected and window has been shut down to prevent damge.

Check to be sure you have adequite disk space. if a driver is undentified in the stop message, disable the drive or check with the manufacturer for driver update. try changing video adaptor.

check with your hardware vendor for any bios updates. disable bios memory option such as caching or shadowing. if you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components restart computer.

technecal information:
stop: 0x0000007, 0xc0000005, 0xf748e0bf, oxf8da208, 0xf78d9f08

so i went back to bios set everything back to default and started booting again but i got the same message (when i didnt put in the bootdisc i was in the black screen where i was told to insert boot disc there was a note saying PXE-E61: media test failure, check cable). 

so went back and did everything again yet it is the same, tried harddrive it was fine, even tried booting it on another computer and plug back at this one but it was the same.

so is there any kind hearted people out there which could give me some help as i will deeply appreciat it

thank you


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

vin -
Do you have a legitimate copy of Windows? 
You're not trying to use a HDD from another PC that already had Windows on it, right? I hope not.

It'd be a crying shame to build a brand new PC with a very nice new Intel motherboard, then use an IDE HDD instead of SATA. There's a reason why they only gave you one IDE port. That's for one or two optical drives. Intel is assuming you're going to bolt a SATA HDD to their motherboard. You should be able to use an old IDE drive, but dude you've got so many nice parts...
dai gave someone a neat link just yesterday to a web site that lists lots and lots of Windows STOP errors, with info for each one. Where is that??

I googled "PXE-E61" a bit. Seems this is related to the HDD either not connected correctly or broken. Are you absolutely sure you have the HDD and optical drive on the right plugs on that IDE cable? Are they jumpered correctly? Are you sure that the #1 pin (usually marked on the cable with a colored stripe) is oriented correctly? Can you round up another 80-pin IDE cable, a "known good" one? Don't use a 40-pin. Triple check all these things, check to make sure the cable is securely plugged in at both ends, check for bent pins too.
Do you have any money to buy a nice SATA HDD? That might solve these connection problems, and you'd be putting that shiny new Intel board to better use, too!


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

Just to be clear: are you trying to boot a copy of Windows which used to boot on another motherboard? That usually only works if the previous motherboard and the new one share the same chipset. This thread describes what you're supposed to do before swapping motherboards. Basically, you're supposed to run SYSPREP _before_ swapping motherboards to force Windows to reload new drivers for your new motherboard.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if the hard drive is from another computer,it will no boot on the new one without a repair install
a clean install is the recommended option


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

vinhbuddha said:


> so got everything pluged in and double checked, went to Bio setup and everthing was detected as i setted, set boot order as cd rom then hard drive. so i saved my setting and put my jumper back to normal mode and started the booting process, it got into the window setup


If the order you're stating is correct, there should be no jumper to put back. Are you referring to the cmos "normal/clear" jumper?

Did you move the jumper while the computer was turned on as pxe errors indicate a corrupt bios or setting more or less _caused_ by a bad drive, cable,etc.


----------

